# When All Else Fails...



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

When all else fails or when something better works, nothing wrong with retraining. Got my new GSD puppy last Saturday and starting the verbal maker training now. As she is being fed, I'm using the "yes" word and lots of praise.

With the mileage I got using it with the other adult dogs, I can see retraining the handler is going to be easy. \\/


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations on the new pup! When are you going to provide the gory details and pics?
:grin:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

She has already gotten my right hand. Gator with hair...might have to get rid of her as my body only has so much blood!:---)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote: I tried this as she is being fed, I'm using the "yes" word and lots of praise.Unquote

I tried this on my husband - it's not foolproof!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Quote: I tried this as she is being fed, I'm using the "yes" word and lots of praise.Unquote
> 
> I tried this on my husband - it's not foolproof!!


 :razz:
Shock collar, metal pan...


----------

